# Need Pointers and Help, puppy taken away from mother and siblings too soon.



## Phoboss (Jun 15, 2012)

Greetings guys, let me tell you my ordeal. 

I've never been a dog owner, only recently did i develop this affection for them. I was trying to decide on a Labrador or a Retriever. I was going through adds with a few friends, and one of them found a decent price and a litter. Apparently, so i bought it through him, and as much as i trust him, it seems we were both fooled, because the puppy is indeed what i paid for, but it was given to me at 5 weeks. Now, before you jump to conclusions, like i said, nether me or my friend have had any experience in this. After doing some research, i found out the breeder had no idea what he is doing, or was only after the money, because apparently, the pup HAS to stay with his Mom and siblings for at least 8 weeks.

That being said, i am now an owner of an almost 6 weeks old puppy. In my research over the net, i found out pups should stay with their mom and litter, at least 8 weeks before being moved, which disturbed me. I've been doing extensive research and browsing, and reading, about this. I am trying to get my pup a good start on a healthy life, well behaved and mannered, because i intend to keep it within the house.

1: Now than, i have been working on a few problems so far. For one, bite inhibition. I've read that this is something pups learn from playing with their siblings or their mother. Whenever possible, i play with it, let it bite on my fingers, and when it bites too hard, i do an "ouch" like sound, as in distress, and turn my back to it, ignore it awhile before i initiate play again. It seems to be working slowly, over this week I've had it it's been biting with less strength as we play. 

2: From day one I have been trying to potty train it, taking it outside whenever he gets up from his sleep, or 10-15 minutes after a meal. Besides the few accidents I've had at night ( when at times no one can take it outside ) it seems to be well on its way.

3: Possibly the greatest issue i have at the moment is socializing. Being separated at 5 weeks from it's litter, i fear it has not learned how to behave around dogs, and (or) is still unable to learn to behave around humans. At times when playing, it doesn't seem to be able to know when to stop. I have tried sitting it on its butt, pointing fingers, always saying a firm "No". Few times (more so of late) it seems to work. On one occasion i turned it on it's back, held it just tight enough to be uncomfortable, and waited for it to relax his muscles and body, before i let it go. This, i must confess isn't something i like doing, but i found it necessary since the pup would constantly keep jumping and trying to bite on my clothes, etc. I have also been looking for pups his age, so after i vaccinate him, i can try and get him to play with actual pups and learn what people call "pack behavior". 

To summarize, even though i was played for a fool by a breeder that has no idea what he's doing, i will not abandon it, i will be adamant, and i really want to give this pup a good start. To that point, i'd like to ask for tips and pointers in this effort. Anything concrete from people who have had similar experiences will help. Trying to get it to "cool off" or stop playing when overly excited is my priority at the moment, any tips would be most welcome. 

Anything to add is also very much appreciated, on any of the 3 problems i mentioned above. If you have any questions please do ask, i will answer any.

Help please,
and Thanks, Oliver.


----------



## LIKNWISKY (Dec 10, 2007)

I admire that you are determined to stick wiht your committment! I think sometimes when I they won't quit playing...it might be nap time. The puppies just don't know why they are feeling crazy and it's up to us to help them realize that they are simply TIRED! Are you crate training?


----------



## Phoboss (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Linkwisky. At the moment, no. I know i should have started with a crate on day 1, but my funding is at is at the moment, and i had a friend of mine make one. It should arrive tomorrow or the day after that.

I've been reading on it, but any tips to help me start the crate training proper, as in, what times are the best for a "time out", etc etc, would be most appreciated.

Ty again.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

well i got Yuki when he was 27 days old which isnt even 4 weeks! and before that i got a pup at 25 days. i have learned a lot by caring for them. i live in india and here we get fooled often and i have ended up with very small pups often. 

Yuki has grown up to be a well behaved puppy and he is 9 months old now. 

2 you are doing it right.  

about the 3rd its too early to put the pup on his back and hold him there. i suggest you play fetch with him and tire him out. let him chase you, you chase him just play with him a lot. make the pup use up all of his energy. thats the best way. i did the same. holding the pup on back should be done after he is 8-10 weeks old, at that time he will understand the meaning of it but at 6 weeks i dont think he will. after a good session of playing the pup will flop down and try to bite, that would be the time to give him a chew toy and let him relax. thats what i did with my both pups.

as for 1. bite inhibition training......get loads of squeaky chew toys. dont let him bite your hands or feet. when he bites hard on a toy it squeaks so its a better option to teach bite inhibition. thats what i did with my pups. please dont use your hands for this training and only use the method of saying "ouch" or yelping if he bites you instead of his toy. also encourage him to chew on toys and not other stuff. the quicker you do this the better it gets as the puppy grows up. if he seeks your hand to bite give him a toy.

also please feed the puppy weaning formula (its kibble for young pups) which should be soaked in warm water for 20 minutes before feeding. go to the vet and get the pup dewormed. ask your vet for any supplements the puppy may need along with his weaning formula. 

i was asked to give DHA supplement along with weaning formula. a few drops in meal as the weaning formula i got wasnt good enough. 

also i suggest you use a warm damp cloth to rub the pup's tummy lightly after each meal, this imitates his mom's licking and helps in digestion. using the damp cloth to wipe the pup once in a while makes the pup happy its like its mommy's licking i guess.

both my pups were so small but both grew up to be healthy and great dogs. so you have nothing to worry. the only problem is caring for younger pups is a bit harder than the 8 week olds but the hardwork does pay off. 

about socializing, there wont be any problems. after vaccination slowly introduce the puppy to other pups and the pup will socialize on his own, if he shies away the first time try to encourage him with treats and petting the other pup as well as him. both my pups had no problems with socializing either with humans or other dogs  

i wish you best of luck and give the lil pup my love and kisses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phoboss*

Phoboss

I admire your commitment to your pup! I am going to google information for you.
http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...sb&fp=e04889281020609e&ion=1&biw=1155&bih=547

Also, explain to your vet that you got your puppy at 5 wks. old and ask how to socialize him.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

First of all, welcome to the GRF and the wonderful world of Golden Retrievers. 

Second, stop and take a big breath. Being given a young puppy early does not mean s/he is doomed. *Yuki* pointed out her successful experience with her early puppy and my Hank was given to me at 5.5 weeks. My guy is happy, adjusted and healthy. He gets along with other dogs (but does have a preference for small dogs) and loves all people. He'll be 3 y.o. in July. 

Most of the behaviors you are showing concern about, nipping, grabbing clothing, etc. are normal puppy behavior and have nothing to do with when s/he was separated from it's mother or sibling.

Finally, does "it" have a name?


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

i dont think its safe to socialize a pup that small cuz they get parvo easily  i suggest you wait until he gets his vaccine. one of my pups (a german spitz) died from parvo before i realized she was sick. 

i swear there wont be any problems with socialization after the pup has his shots. goldens are very friendly and raring to make friends. you dont have to worry about it. 

my Yuki grew up to be a friendly dog though i didnt socialize him before he got his shots. he made a couple doggie friends at the vets clinic  and when we go on walks. he plays with my hamsters too  Yuki is the best behaved dog i ever owned and i am very proud of him. 

nipping, biting.....thats a trait goldens are known for and nicknamed as "land sharks" lol.  after they grow up its goes away.


----------



## Phoboss (Jun 15, 2012)

First off, thanks for the replies. Excellent tips from Yuki, it is most appreciated.

I will definitely try chasing around with it more than i do now, and see how he fares as far as his excess energy goes. At the moment it's what i am focused on the most. And yes, i am counting on that golden friendly behavior, later on. 

And thanks for the input Karen, i'ts my search list for these few days 

Willow, thank you for the welcome. His name is Max, will be 6 weeks in a few days.
Reading about yours and Yuki's experiences assures me i'm not in a mission impossible here  I live in a small town, most of the dog owners here don't tend to care as much for their pets, with a few exceptions. Frankly, i prefer to talk with REAL owners, hence why i joined.

As far as crate training goes. Here's my predicament, I have a friend of mine make it, it should be arriving tomorrow or the day after that. Since i got Max, he's been sleeping in a part of the room, on a warm blanket I put down for him. Every time i see him getting sleepy, i carry him there and he quickly gets to sleep. As of late i just tap my hand on it a few times, and he knows where he needs to go if he wants to sleep. 

I do believe crate will help a lot for times when he is overly playful, maybe even with his potty training. Do you think i should start using the crate when i get it or would my previous arrangement work ?

You are all very helpful, i'm indebted


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

i didnt crate train my pups so i cant give any advice on that sadly 

but here is something for you  this is my fav video of when Yuki was 4 weeks old. sorry :doh: i am eating salad in the video lol

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/4416/4gdn.mp4

this is pic of him when he was 5 weeks old:










now he is like this:



















compare the size from when i got him to what he is now  its surprising and honestly i had the best time caring for him and seeing him grow. felt like i was a real mommy 

my hard work paid off well and i am sure it will be the same for you too


----------



## Phoboss (Jun 15, 2012)

Yuki looks great, happy on that last picture i might add  

Myself, being new, i have even more questions if you would humor me. What's your routine ? As far as play time, and feeding time. Basically i haven't established one yet, i feed him 3 times a day, but i play with him outside only once, around an hour, rest of the time we're indoors. Also, do i feed him after he's had his exercise ?


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

you need to feed the pup 4 times a day (an example is 7am, 12pm, 5pm and 10pm) and please establish a routine. small pups need to feed often cuz their tummies are small. please donot feed before or after exercise for at least 30 minutes. after the meal, pick the puppy up like you would a baby hold close to your chest and rub or pat his back 1-2 times lightly to let any air out, pups usually burp when you do that. 

it doesnt matter where you play as long as you PLAY  and as for small pups they will keep playing. indoors you can teach him to fetch a toy and make him run on his own while you sit. a small piece of hard boiled egg can be used as a treat. puppies love to retrieve toys which you throw. Yuki was fetching stuff when he was 5 weeks old and he even got me one of my footwear for a piece of cheese. also you can try this: lightly rub behind the pup's ears, neck, sides and back this kinda calms them down and sometimes they fall asleep when you do that. 

you can also use a laser pointer on the floor to keep your puppy busy. another game is to tie a ball with string and hang it just a little out of reach for the puppy the puppy will have a great time playing with the ball trying to catch it. you can also give the puppy a stuffed toy or pillow to play with, just make sure you keep an eye on him so he doesnt rip it. a puppy usually thinks that the stuffed toy (take out any small plastic eyes or nose on it before giving) or pillow is a litter mate and will play, bark and even hump it to show who is boss lol. these are all the games i came up with to keep my pups busy and get them tired when i have no energy to run around with them. 

this is something i used to do with Yuki, i would play with him until he tires out and then leave him alone in a room (you can use a crate) with some toys and a chew treat. after 1 week he learned that after play time there is resting time.  

Yuki didnt learn potty training until he was 12-14 weeks old and even after that we had some potty accidents at night.

one serious advice: at night dont ever step on a squeaky toy or the pup will find you and make you play with him :doh: it has happened to me quiet a few times.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, sounds like you're most everything right and well! That's hard for a new dog owner...

There's lots of good info on this site if you run searches by topic. My biggest piece of advice would be to set up a schedule. Doesn't have to be rigid, but a regular schedule for eat, play, sleep (which is mostly what puppies do) is helpful to them and to the owner. When you get your crate, you'll find that a big help. Suggest you keep it in your bedroom if possible so he hears you breathing at night. lots of good crate training info on here. 

Welcome to GRF. Look forward to seeing pix of your little one.


----------



## jipribish (Mar 30, 2012)

We got Cooper when he was 4 weeks old. He was HORRIBLE when it came to biting too hard. We did everything we heard of, shouting "ouch", redirecting, ignoring. He finally started to get it at 12 wks and he would mouth us, but not grab us with a death grip with his needle teeth.
He learned to relieve himself outside pretty quickly - I took him outside after naps, meals, playing, chewing on toys, etc.
As for socializing, I had him meet with other puppies. He was scared at first, but quickly learned how to play.


----------



## Phoboss (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks on all the advice.

So I ran with him again, in the yard, indoors, but somewhat more than usual, he seems to be much less enthusiastic and active in the night. Got him 2 squeaky toys, but along with his previous ones, he quickly loses interest. Most of the time i supervise him playing, and try to correct him or distract him from furniture, he responds most of the time. I am hoping as days and weeks go by he'll get better. I've also been setting him up on a daily routine.

He has learned to respond when i tell him to go to his blanket for a nap, so i am thinking of not using the crate, at least for now. I've been inviting friends over, getting him used to people. Too soon to say, but i'm hoping once he finishes his vaccinations, if possible i'll find some pups his age so he can learn how to play nice.

One other thing, on a few rare occasions, whenever a newcomer makes eye contact with him, he growls shorty, still wiggling his tail, and after 5-10 seconds or so looks as though nothing happened, any idea what that's about ?


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I just wanted lend a "me too" to the good advice and support you've already received. 

We adopted our first golden at 5 weeks (before we knew any better) and she (Jazzy girl) is why we feel in love with the breed. We we're lucky we had our first dog, Abby, 2 years old at the time, to mother her.

We lost Abby and Jazzy is 2010 and 2011, but now have Spirit and Aspen that are now 1 year and two months. 

I think you're doing the right thing by spending some time doing research. Lot's of good experiences from people here to draw upon. 

Good luck!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Phoboss said:


> One other thing, on a few rare occasions, whenever a newcomer makes eye contact with him, he growls shorty, still wiggling his tail, and after 5-10 seconds or so looks as though nothing happened, any idea what that's about ?


Yuki used to do that too. Even now he does it with strangers. I have interpreted it as a play-invitation growl. sometimes Yuki would get me a toy and growl, that was a way of asking me to play with him. even now he makes a growling sound when he wants attention or wants to play. my previous golden pup didnt do this. so i am guessing some pups are more vocal than others. 

if the growling happens when feeding or over treats its more of a problem. you need to fix it if that happens. trade with a treat of higher value. a puppy should not develop a food guarding issue. there are some tips and info on how to fix the behavior if you search for it on this forum.

you are doing everything right and i am glad the pup ended up with you.  to keep him interested in squeaky toys rub a little of peanut butter or cream cheese onto it 

dont worry things will get better, enjoy your little pup as much as you can cuz he will grow up pretty quickly and i swear you will miss the little pup later though you will be glad and proud that he grew up so much. that was how i felt not once but twice with my 2 goldens.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

First of all I would suggest that you put the crate where the blanket is so that he associates the crate with sleeping. I would not worry too much about his age, guide dog puppies go to their new homes at 6 weeks and still grow up well socialised. Carry him everywhere until he has completed his vaccination course and then enrol in some good training classes. Good luck, I am sure he will grow up to be a great dog Annef


----------



## Phoboss (Jun 15, 2012)

Greetings guys, here's how i am progressing 

So far, the hard work i have been doing always turning his eyes away from furniture, to toys seems to be working. Yesterday we've started working on Fetch. Seems to be going slow, i imagine it's his age that's making it. He doesn't seem to get enough attention or focus at the ball. I keep tossing it where he can see it, getting it myself. He keeps his eyes on the ball, but rarely goes after it, at times he would grab it, or just drop it instantly. 

But one thing i am focused on now is his tendency to jump at people with his mouth open, and going for hands. I've noticed he focuses on my hands whenever i play with him, and i stopped playing with my hands or letting him bite on my fingers 3 days ago. I think me letting him bite on my fingers when i first got him is focusing him to human hands whenever he is playing now. How can i work on this ? Most friends that come over aren't really scared they let him play but i have noticed he nibbles and bites (nothing hard). People let him, but i think i need to be working on this at the moment, any thoughts ? 

On a side note, i set up a routine, been feeding him on a schedule, play time also, playing chase and draining that energy. All the tips i got here were really helpful thanks ! He's now much more docile at night and doesn't get playful as much when he wakes up in the middle of the night. I'll upload some pics one of these days too. 

Thanks! 
Oliver.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Phoboss said:


> But one thing i am focused on now is his tendency to jump at people with his mouth open, and going for hands. I've noticed he focuses on my hands whenever i play with him, and i stopped playing with my hands or letting him bite on my fingers 3 days ago. I think me letting him bite on my fingers when i first got him is focusing him to human hands whenever he is playing now. How can i work on this ? Most friends that come over aren't really scared they let him play but i have noticed he nibbles and bites (nothing hard). People let him, but i think i need to be working on this at the moment, any thoughts ?


Well...its gonna take some time for him to quit nibbling on hands. i say another week or two. Tips: First ask anyone who comes over to not to encourage the nibbling and give them a toy to distract the puppy if he tries to go for the hands while they play with the pup. Second teach the pup to sit on command, it takes few days but its the best command to keep control on little pups. if he tries to jump say "sit" and pet him on his head or rub his ears or give him a treat like a small piece of banana or cheese or boiled chicken/beef. 

the main thing to remember is to discourage the pup from jumping and nibbling, everyone around the pup should follow the same steps to have a well behaved puppy.  i used to ask all my guests to let the pup sniff their hands and also direct them when they played with my pup. it helped me a lot and Yuki is well behaved for the most part. i have followed the above steps and it helped me keep Yuki under control and not nibble on anybody's hands though he still jumps on people sometimes when he gets his zoomies :doh:

Yuki was 5 weeks old when i taught him to sit. even today if he tries to jump i say sit and he sits down watching me for further directions, i usually give him a treat or pet him for couple minutes when he sits obediently and doesnt jump on anyone.

So far you are doing great. just give the little pup some more time to quit nibbling on hands and jumping on others.  also give the pup my love and a hug.  best of luck!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Remember Max is just a tiny babe and using his mouth is the same as a human using their hands. Golden puppies are mouthy, Very mouthy until they lose their puppy teeth and get their adult ones which is usually between 4-5 mo. So we all have battle scars from the first months when everything went into their mouths. This is Not agression, not being vicious, it is puppy play. Your job is to redirect by any gentle means you can to teach him to keep his teeth off people. I used treats all over the house or stuffed toys and when the pup got mouthy, stuffed a toy in their mouth instead. Puppies/dogs play rough and he is just wanting to play. When he gets a bit out of control, a short time-out in the crate will settle him.

Don't worry about getting him early, but after the second shot I would look into puppy classes or puppy kindergarden. The classes help socialize him so much and teach you what to work on each week to teach your pup. You will have a blast and so will Max.

Good luck and we would love to see pictures.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Fetch can take a while to interest puppies. And some Goldens never do like it. Tucker started getting very interested in balls and bringing them about 2-3 months ago. Now he loves it. So take your time. Best thing you can do is get very excited whenever your puppy brings something to you. 

As far as the hand nipping, you could try putting bitter yuck on your hands. Just be sure not to touch your eyes or mouth. It truly is yucky. :yuck:

Sounds like things are going pretty well. Puppies are a very time-intensive and it's hard to raise one solo. So give yourself some credit!


----------



## Hannahsdad (Jul 19, 2011)

Yuki said:


> i didnt crate train my pups so i cant give any advice on that sadly
> 
> but here is something for you  this is my fav video of when Yuki was 4 weeks old. sorry :doh: i am eating salad in the video lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Hannahsdad said:


> That was a cute video. I remember reading your posts when you first got Yuki. It was about the time I got Chelsea. You seemed very worried and stressed at the time so I'm glad to see you did so well.
> 
> (and for the record, Chelsea is 10 months and STILL likes the biting.....not as bad as when she was younger, but when she gets excited, it's her "go to" response)


thanks  
yeah i was pretty stressed back then cuz i had lost my dog and a new pup came into my life. now i wonder why i was so stressed about the new pup lol cuz i am used to taking care of little pups since long ago. i am happy with what i have done so far and hope i dont lose it all again. wish me luck. 

PS: Yuki still bites me when he gets excited :uhoh: teenage pups!!


----------

